# CNC mini-milling machine - $500 (BALL GROUND, GA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 13, 2020)

CNC mini-milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

This is a Harbor Freight mini milling machine that has been modified to be operated with stepper...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------

